# Best light stem in 8 to 12 degree range?



## thumper8888 (Apr 7, 2009)

Shooting for something under 140 grams... Most otherwise nice picks like 3T ARX sem to be 6 degrees. Zipp 145 is nice but both a little heavy and kind of pricey for that weight.
S-works another possibility but looking for a more austere look.
I know, I know... Too picky.


----------



## vinceflynow (Jan 31, 2012)

How about Thomson X2. They come in 10 and 17 degrees. Most lengths weigh less than 140g except for 120mm or greater. Simple black anodize color.


----------



## jnbrown (Dec 9, 2009)

Deda Zero 100 is +/- 8 degrees I think.
I always liked the look.


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

vinceflynow said:


> How about Thomson X2. They come in 10 and 17 degrees. Most lengths weigh less than 140g except for 120mm or greater. Simple black anodize color.


I'll second this...I use Thompson stems on all of my bikes (except my singles-peed). They are great, stiff, strong and light stems.


----------



## thumper8888 (Apr 7, 2009)

jnbrown said:


> Deda Zero 100 is +/- 8 degrees I think.
> I always liked the look.


I actually had one of those on last bike, never a problem though it was def. an interesting and pretty simple design


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

I'm not too sure why you're so particular about 2 degrees (vs a 6 degree stem). With a 140mm stem where the difference in angle would result in the biggest differences in drop and reach, were talking a 4.85mm difference in drop and 0.6mm difference in reach. That's literally a spacer and aluminum foil respectively. It only gets smaller with shorter stem lengths.

I have experience with Shimano PRO's PLT, 3T's ARX Team, and Zipp's Service Course SL. And generally, they're all good. Only based off experience with their seatpost I'd also never question Thomson's quality.


----------



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

A stem's a stem. Not really much differences. A few grams here & there.


----------



## JSWhaler (Nov 25, 2009)

I used to use a Thomson x2 stem but broke the face plate. After replacing it 3 times, I went to an easton ea90 and never looked back. Stronger and lighter.


----------



## thumper8888 (Apr 7, 2009)

Ventruck said:


> I'm not too sure why you're so particular about 2 degrees (vs a 6 degree stem). With a 140mm stem where the difference in angle would result in the biggest differences in drop and reach, were talking a 4.85mm difference in drop and 0.6mm difference in reach. That's literally a spacer and aluminum foil respectively. It only gets smaller with shorter stem lengths.
> 
> I have experience with Shimano PRO's PLT, 3T's ARX Team, and Zipp's Service Course SL. And generally, they're all good. Only based off experience with their seatpost I'd also never question Thomson's quality.



Basically because I need 12 degrees and I have to draw the line somewhere...
if there is a really, really nice choice in an 8, I may put up with it, but 10-12 would be ideal.


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

JSWhaler said:


> I used to use a Thomson x2 stem but broke the face plate. After replacing it 3 times, I went to an easton ea90 and never looked back. Stronger and lighter.


What did you do to it? 

I can't imagine breaking the face plate on any stem and I'm a big 190-200 pound rider who can sustain 1400+ watts for 5 seconds and nearly 1000 for 30 seconds.

Never broke a face plate on any stem.

Either you had some really bad luck....or you are a freakish monster...not sure which


----------



## thumper8888 (Apr 7, 2009)

Special Eyes said:


> A stem's a stem. Not really much differences. A few grams here & there.


Nice. Not lot of difference, agreed...but just enough difference to be worth 15 seconds of my time to post, in hopes that someone thought enough of it to take 10 seconds of time to reply with something useful.

So why was it worth 10 seconds of your time to post this useless piece of "wisdom"?


----------



## JSWhaler (Nov 25, 2009)

My weight is roughly 190-200 lbs. Ex- bodybuilder/ hockey player, but either way it snapped while out on a ride. The second face plate they replaced was defective and finally gave up on the third and sold the stem. Just bad luck I guess.


----------



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

thumper8888 said:


> Nice. Not lot of difference, agreed...but just enough difference to be worth 15 seconds of my time to post, in hopes that someone thought enough of it to take 10 seconds of time to reply with something useful.
> 
> So why was it worth 10 seconds of your time to post this useless piece of "wisdom"?



Sorry, but I don't have enough seconds today to try and figure out what you're talking about.


----------



## jrf11 (Sep 4, 2009)

*easton*

The Easton EA90 is +/- 10.


----------



## arghhmaitee (Apr 21, 2010)

Easton EC90, Great Stem! +/-10. Performance had them on clearance for 110. You can find them online for a smoking deal.


----------



## deviousalex (Aug 18, 2010)

arghhmaitee said:


> Easton EC90, Great Stem! +/-10. Performance had them on clearance for 110. You can find them online for a smoking deal.


Second that. I have the model before the one they are selling at Performance right now and I never felt any flex in it, which is great for a carbon stem. Came in @ 132g for 100mm on my scale.


----------



## the mayor (Jul 8, 2004)

Best deal for a light strong stem:
Ibis. ...available on their site for $45. Add some ti bolts for a stiff light stem.
My 120 with ti bolts is 110 grams...

Second best deal are the Performance/ Nashbar stems. Around $25 and fairly light...140 gr range for a 120


----------



## 105toDuraAce (Jun 24, 2012)

JSWhaler said:


> I used to use a Thomson x2 stem but broke the face plate. After replacing it 3 times, I went to an easton ea90 and never looked back. Stronger and lighter.


I've been using Easton EA 90s for some time,great fit and function. I am in no way a weight weenie or else I'd be sponsored by a big name corporation and training like crazy instead of reading malarkey about a few grams and degrees.


----------



## SteveV0983 (Dec 9, 2008)

jnbrown said:


> Deda Zero 100 is +/- 8 degrees I think.
> I always liked the look.


This is a very good stem, but be aware that it does not have flip-flop graphics. So it is only +8 degrees if you don't mine the graphics upside down.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

SteveV0983 said:


> This is a very good stem, but be aware that it does not have flip-flop graphics. So it is only +8 degrees if you don't mine the graphics upside down.


-8 degrees with graphics right-side up. That is the stem angles downward from the axis of the steerer.


----------



## IRFilter (Jul 8, 2012)

thanks for all the info guys


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

Wookiebiker said:


> I'll second this...I use Thompson stems on all of my bikes (except my singles-peed). They are great, stiff, strong and light stems.


Don't forget beautiful finish.

To the guy who cracked the face-plates. Possible over torque of the faceplate bolts? No creasing damage to the handlebar?


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Pro Vibe Carbon UD. Looks good and feels lighter than my Deda Zero SC but I haven't weighed it. The puzzle clamp is neat and eliminates two bolts.


----------



## BacDoc (Aug 1, 2011)

Consider Loaded - lite and sharp looking with great colors.


----------



## stillconcept.com (Jul 14, 2012)

How do FSA stems match up to Deda or Thompson?


----------

